# Boer color question



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen a goat with color like mine? Her brother had the same weird pattern. They were both more lemon heads with darker red spots as opposed to dark heads with light spots. This is rose since I still own her it's easier to get pictures. That spot on her knee is red not mud.















This is her brother when he was younger he has a spot under his eye which I bet is darker now and a few others in his cape and around his horn.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes!!! Well maybe not so light colored but my traditional buck throws red with really really dark spots all the time no clue why though lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It's so interesting. I like it but I had never seen it. I have seen red ones with black spots in fact their half brother was that way.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is their brother/cousin. Same sire and dams were twins. Roses mom was all red and this buckling mom was a black tiger dapple.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was going threw pics to show you all the spots I've had and forgot about this guy. He ended up hardly showing any color on his head so still not the same color as yours though. This bucks sire he didn't throw the darker spots but he would throw these odd small roan spots. I have one that I kept I'll have to get a pic of her. But no spots in any of the lines with the odd roan. From a distance they kinda look like rub marks but for sure roan


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Roan not down


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's interesting


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a couple born that very light color.

My Lamancha buck is a lighter gold color. He has darker gold spots in his lighter gold. Most of his kids get the same odd spots!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK cool sounds like they are pretty neat looking. I had just never seen them with that color.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually have a doe that is very similar. I will try to get pics tonight.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am glad I asked so I can see more


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My buckling 2-14-14

❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

The second picture you posted makes that goat look FLAWLESS 
:hearts:


❤Kayla❤


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is probably the poorest quality doe I own. I am still trying to decide if I should sell or keep her and jigsaw. They are both so much younger so I have to feed them seperate. Plus they don't have the bone and width to keep up with the rest and would not show well. If I keep them we will see what their first kids look like then go from there.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Who's jigsaw?


❤Kayla❤


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Jigsaw is the dappled paint








They are both finer boned and not as thick. You can't really see her spots but this is an updated photo of rose.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I would buy both (my herd standards arent as high as yours...
THIS IS MY WHOLE HERD:








(no name yet.... He's a mytonic)








(violet.... boer Spanish Nubian cross)








(Friday.... boer savannah cross)








(no name yet... Thinking GALAXY or STARGAZER... Pygora)

❤Kayla❤


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well then come on up and get them lol


----------

